
AltStore: iOS App Store alternative that doesn’t require jailbreak - pcr910303
https://altstore.io
======
coolspot
Interesting!

So the AltStore server, running on your computer, will sign apps using your
personal AppleID and sideload it onto your device. Because of restrictions
Apple put specifically to prevent such thing, apps will expire after 7 days.

So your local AltStore server will refresh app signatures and push them onto
device to keep them from expiring.

Hacky and vulnerable to Apple's pushback, but interesting!

Technical details: [https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/altstore-is-an-
alt...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/altstore-is-an-alternative-
ios-app-store-with-a-built-in-nintendo-emulator/ar-AAHQDh7)

[https://9to5mac.com/2019/09/25/altstore-is-an-ios-app-
store-...](https://9to5mac.com/2019/09/25/altstore-is-an-ios-app-store-
alternative-that-doesnt-require-a-jailbreak-heres-how-to-use-it/)

